# Hurricane Dennis fixes botched reef attempt



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20050712/od_uk_nm/oukoe_odd_weather_shipwreck


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

As seen listed on Fark



> Hurricane Dennis puts 510-foot ship, which was sunk as an artificial reef, into correct position. Locals hoping next hurricane will repair foundering education and medical care systems


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Cheers for mother nature \\/


----------



## Heather Gladney (Sep 5, 2004)

Just had to crosspost this one, too good not to share...
Thanks!


----------

